# ULC/ORD-C1275, "Storage Cabinets for Flammable Liquid Containers"



## itsasurewin (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey anyone have a copy of  ULC/ORD-C1275, "Storage Cabinets for Flammable Liquid Containers"?

Thanks


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2011)

are you trying to get the specs on the cabinet???

do you want to buy one or build one??

http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/eng/labour/fire_protection/policies_standards/bulletins/hand_sanitizers.shtml

http://employment.alberta.ca/documents/WHS/WHS-PUB_fex002.pdf

Storage cabinets

When individual containers of flammable liquids are not in use, and are stored inside a building, they should be stored in a storage cabinet. Storage cabinets should meet the requirements in the Standard ULC/ORD C1275, Guide for the Investigation of Storage Cabinets for Flammable Liquid Containers. Up to 500 L of flammable and combustible liquids may be stored in each cabinet, however no more than half of the total volume (up to 250 L) can be flammable liquids. The Alberta Fire Code provides additional restrictions on the total number of cabinets that may be present in a room or area of the work site.


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2011)

from the IFC

3404.3.2 Liquid storage cabinets. Where other sections of

this code require that liquid containers be stored in storage

cabinets, such cabinets and storage shall be in accordance

with Sections 3404.3.2.1 through 3404.3.2.3.

3404.3.2.1 Design and construction of storage cabinets.

Design and construction of liquid storage cabinets

shall be in accordance with this section.

3404.3.2.1.1 Materials. Cabinets shall be listed in accordance

with UL 1275, or constructed of approved

wood or metal in accordance with the following:

1. Unlisted metal cabinets shall be constructed of

steel having a thickness of not less than 0.044

inch (1.12mm)(18 gage). The cabinet, including

the door, shall be double walled with 1.5-inch

(38 mm) airspace between the walls. Joints shall

be riveted or welded and shall be tight fitting.

2. Unlisted wooden cabinets, including doors,

shall be constructed of not less than 1-inch (25

mm) exterior grade plywood. Joints shall be

rabbeted and shall be fastened in two directions

with wood screws. Door hinges shall be of steel

or brass. Cabinets shall be painted with an intumescent-

type paint.

3404.3.2.1.2 Labeling. Cabinets shall be provided

with a conspicuous label in red letters on contrasting

background which reads: FLAMMABLE—KEEP

FIRE AWAY.

3404.3.2.1.3 Doors. Doors shall be well fitted,

self-closing and equipped with a three-point latch.

3404.3.2.1.4 Bottom. The bottom of the cabinet shall

be liquid tight to a height of at least 2 inches (51 mm).

3404.3.2.2 Capacity. The combined total quantity of liquids

in a cabinet shall not exceed 120 gallons (454 L).

3404.3.2.3 Number of storage cabinets. Not more than

three storage cabinets shall be located in a single fire

area, except that in a Group F occupancy, additional cabinets

are allowed to be located in the same fire area if the

additional cabinets (or groups of up to three cabinets) are

separated from other cabinets or

check this also:::::::::

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/scopes/scopes.asp?fn=1275.html

the 1275 basicly is how they have to build it to meet 1275


----------

